# انــــــــــواع المضخــــــات الحراريـــــة ...... شرح مبسط بالصور



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

انــــــــــواع المضخــــــات الحراريـــــة ​
المضخات الحرارية تتوافر فى عدة انواع لتتناسب مع كافة الاجواء.

 يمكن ان تقسم الى انواع اساسية يحددها المصدر والمقصود بة مصدر الحرارة التى تمتص من مكان ما لاعادة اشعاعها مرة اخرى الى مكان اخر او من وسط الى وسط اخر.

اهم الانواع شائعة الاستعمال:-​
من الهواء الى الهواء.​
من الماء الى الماء.​
من الماء الى الهواء.​
من الهواء الى الماء.​
من الارض الى الماء.​
من الارض الى الهواء.
​
وسوف نقوم فيما يلى بشرح كل نوع على حدة ..... ابقوا معنـــــا​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

*من الهواء الى الهواء*

1 - من الهواء الى الهواء:-

فى هذا النظام يتم سحب الحرارة الموجودة بالهواء الخارجى والذى يعتبر مصدر الحرارة ويتم ضخ هذة الحرارة مرة اخرى من خلال وحدات الملف والمروحة الى داخل الحيز المراد تدفئتة وتتوفر تلك الانواع بقدرات تتراوح بين 3 كيلو واط الى اكثر من 100 كيلو واط 




 

Air to Air — Single Package System​ 


 

Air to Air — Split Systems​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

*من الماء الى الماء*

2 - من الماء الى الماء:-

وفى هذا النوع يعتبر نفس فكرة وطريقة عمل النوع السابق باختلاف ان مصدر الحرارة هنا هو المياة الذى يكون اما من المياة الجوفية او الانهار او البرك وتستخدم كمصادر لامتصاص الحرارة ثم ضخها مرة اخرى بواسطة المشعات او السخانات.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

*من الماء الى الهواء*

3 - من الماء الى الهواء:-

ونفس المصادر السابقة يتم سحب الحرارة واشعاعها مرة اخرى الى الحيز المراد تدفئتة بواسطة الانتقال الحرارى بين المياة الدافئة الى هواء الحيز الداخلى.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

4 - من الهواء الى الماء:-

ويستخدم الهواء كمصدر لامتصاص الحرارة لتسخين الميا بالخزانات او المواسير حسب الحاجة.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

5 - من الارض الى الماء او الهواء: -

وفى هذا النوع يتم استخدام باطن الارض كمصدر ثابت لامتصاص الحرارة ثم ضخها من خلال مواسير مدفونة بالحوائط او الارضيات او داخل وعاء غلاف وانابيب او استخدام وحدات ملف ومروحة لتدفئة الهواء


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

والان من من اعضاء المنتدى الكرام سوف يقوم باضافة المزيد من الشرح والصور عن المضخات الحرارية لتعم الفائدة باذن الله​


----------



## حسون حلب (3 فبراير 2008)

thank:14: you


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 فبراير 2008)

من لدية معلومات عن الانابيب الحرارية يتفضل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 فبراير 2008)

حسون ؟؟؟؟؟ قال:


> thank:14: you


 
thanks hsoon


----------



## دلع الحلو (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك حبيبي انت خووووووووووووووووووش موضوع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2008)

دلع الحلو قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك حبيبي انت خووووووووووووووووووش موضوع


 

اخى العزيز ارجو التوضيح وشكرا جزيلا على المرور


----------



## karamhanfy (5 مارس 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك الموضوع جديد ومفيد الف شكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

من زار معرض اشرى لهذا العام لوجد بعض الشركات بدات تدخل مص ر تعمل بنظام المضخات الحرارية السابق شرحة هلى يوجد احد تعرض للتعامل مع هذة الشركات


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع رائع ولدى استفسار 
نرجو ذكر التطبيقات ولو يوجد مشاريع بمصر او الكويت بهذا النظام


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ما هي المضخة الحرارية؟
نعلم ان الحرارة تنتقل من الوسط الاعلى حرارة الى الاقل حرارة وهذا الامر الطبيعي
ماذا لو اردنا ان ننقل الحرارة من الوسط البارد الى الوسط الساخن؟
عندما ننفذ هذه العملية فاننا نكون قد عملنا مضخة حرارية وبالتالي يصبح تعريف المضخة الحرارية انها
عبارة عن جهاز ثيرموديناميكي يعمل في دورة وينقل الحرارة من الوسط البارد إلى الوسط الساخن عندما يأخذ الجهاز شغل من الوسط المحيط به .
فمثلا الثلاجة الكهربائية المنزلية هي عبارة مضخة حرارية حيث تنتقل فيها الحرارة من الوسط البارد من داخل الكابينة والفريزر الى خارج الكابينة وهو عادة الغرفة التي توجد فيها الثلاجة
ومن الشائع هذه الايام استخدام مكيفات تعمل صيفا وشتاء (تدفئة وتبريد) باستخدام دورة التبريد نفسها حيث كانت قبل سنوات تستخدم دورة التبريد للتبريد صيفا بينما تركب مقاومة كهربائية امام مروحة المبخر للحصول على التدفئة شتاء
الملف المرفق ربما يوضح شيئا بهذا الخصوص


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد محمود خليل قال:


> ما هي المضخة الحرارية؟
> نعلم ان الحرارة تنتقل من الوسط الاعلى حرارة الى الاقل حرارة وهذا الامر الطبيعي
> ماذا لو اردنا ان ننقل الحرارة من الوسط البارد الى الوسط الساخن؟
> عندما ننفذ هذه العملية فاننا نكون قد عملنا مضخة حرارية وبالتالي يصبح تعريف المضخة الحرارية انها
> ...



اخى الكريم احبك الذى احببنى فيك
وشاكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة​


----------



## المتكامل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية موضوع جيد


----------



## المهندس فاروق طارق (12 نوفمبر 2009)

غعتغلعاغع


----------



## المتكامل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت واحد من المشرفين يترجملنا شو كتب الاخ فاروق طارق ( *غعتغلعاغع) ياترى هل هو شكر للزميل صاحب الموضوع او هو ------------ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
ام انه مجرد زيادة عدد المشاركات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل


----------



## الفارس الكبير اوى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اوى


----------



## إبن جبير (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك يا أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك ، يعطيك العافية


----------



## خادم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير و أشكرك


----------



## بوب رام (21 مارس 2012)

بعد السلام والشكر ,نطرح على الاخوة الكرام فكرة استخدام الفرن الشمسي ,وبعد ذلك ضخ الهواء الشاخن الناتج الى المكان المراد تدفئته


----------

